# my 60 gallon elong tank



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

What do you think?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

more


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

last


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool man. does your elong always hang by the top?

Joe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Who'd you get the Elong from??

Very Nice


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I just got him from Ash today.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that's pimp!! nice!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the elong!! very nice!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

what size tank is that??????


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Showing any Aggression yet?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Here is another picture of him.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

wow, feed him.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh hell yes.

Thats a great tank Kawi. Damn fine.

The elong is small, so you get to watch em grow, how cool.

Looks healthy too, doesn't look like he had too much shipping stress.

Is he really active?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ensure your water is being aerated sufficiently. It doesnt seem natural to have the elong at the top like that.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

is it just me or does it look really skiny still a nice fish and tank


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice setup .... looks a little skinny but Im sure hell fatten up.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I have had feeders in but he is not eating.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> I have had feeders in but he is not eating.


 Try him on some fresh fish or shrimp.... he might not be ready to go for the live stuff!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the tank is nice but i think theres alot of stuff in the middle and less open space to swim...looks good though


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Where did you get the piece of driftwood. It's awesome. Definitely follow recommendations on this thread. Elongs require pristine water conditions with lots of aeration. Definitely my next fish. I have a stand for an 85 gallon, just need the tank. would love to find a piece of driftwood like yours. Awesome.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice elongatus. The tank looks really clear also. Nice job







.

Oburi


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Kawi, don't worry about him not eating the feeders yet. He'll come around. My SRB didn't eat golds until 6 days in the new tank. Before you know it he will be chowing them down. Got to wait a bit though.

He's going to be awesome.

OH I just noticed. Is there something creating a current or at least a good amount of water surface disturbance?

If not you shouold get a power head or something to create it. The micro bubbles that they create (like fluvals and other heads that spray along the surface or an underwater flow that makes a nce bubbly current) are best for the oxygen to get dissolved into the water content better. This way your fish has good breathing water.

Without the small bubbles being created from surface disturbance the dissovled oxygen content will be low and your fish will sit still for days on in, even after he is comfortable with the surroundings.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice tank and elong there...looks like it need some food though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that setup


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank....









You ca try some vitamins in order to "boost" him up!

Jim


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

A sad day in the elong tank







A few of you commented on how he looked really skinny. Well I didnt really want to say anything because I thought it was just from the trip over and he would pull out of it but I guess not. I knew he was not going to make it when I saw the feeder goldfish picking at his fins last night. I awoke to today to find this. :sad:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

He was my very first serra too. This totally sucks. I just hope I can get as cool of an elong to replace him.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm sorry dude but that sux u paid for an elong which is pretty expensive. get a huge serra if you are gonna buy another because you get to watch a monsterous fish swim day by day


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

this fish will be replaced, call me at 313-477-5088

ASH


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ash you always come through. Much love.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

I cannot say how much I respect ASH for what he is doing. My hats off to you, you are most deinatly a respectable buisness man.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss. Ash you


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a very cool way to be Ash.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good move ash, even though we arent familiar with the circumstances around this death, ASH is taking responsibility.....because he cares about the fish, and cares about his customers....

the man...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Ash once again you are the man!!!! i just.....









Jim


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks guys, its just that i hate to see anyone lose fish that they just purchase from me its such a bad feeling to be so excited to recieve a fish and lose it the next day, elongs are not to much of a hardy fish during shipping. i just had to do it and replace this fish. or i would feel bad about the shipping stress that the fish got so stressed from, also that fish should have never been shipped it didnt look good, there for i will pay for shipping on the next elong u will get. this was a learning expierance for me. never to ship malnourished fish.

ASH


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn I never seen such sincereity in selling fish from any LFS before, all they cared about was money. But ASH you amaze me every time.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh man, ASH you are f*cking awesome! It was a sad little sight to see the elong in a plastic bag. But damn, you are the KING OF PIRANHAS, and now make it KIND OF CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

im sorry man that sucks







but awesome looking tank, i'd definitely go with another sera

and for ash, that is awesome of you, i have yet to order fish from you, but next time i need to fill a tank (which will be soon) i'll definitely be ordering from u

Kong


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

DOOOOOD! OMG,

ASH, next time I purchase a Piranha it will be through you. DAMN FINE customer service.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> ASH, next time I purchase a Piranha it will be through you. DAMN FINE customer service.


I second that
















Oburi


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

hello !! kawi ryder

the fish very good...

I want to buy,but hong kong no this fish (elongatus)and very big (black rhombeus)

please help me order..samll siza or big siza

I will be very happy if you would do me a favor..

pleause e-mail to me thank thank.........................kit


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a realy great looking fish, tank, and set up. Nice job


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

oburi said:


> > ASH, next time I purchase a Piranha it will be through you. DAMN FINE customer service.
> 
> 
> I second that :nod:
> ...


 Most definately









but sorry to hear about your loss kawi


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My new elong is sched. for tuesday delivery. I have made a few changes to my tank since then. I moved decor forward and added a second PH with a clean line for him to swin in front of the powerheads. Thanks guys for all your support. PFury rocks!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

wow ash very nice. Gl on the next elong kawi


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

kawi i am sorry for your loss. Ash you are the man for replacing the elongatus. the caribe you sent my friend is doing great and my yellow natt (ternetzi) is freakin huge now!!! i just got my girls digi cam back and will post updated pics of this badass for all to enjoy







i like the new set up. good luck with your new elongatus. Ash =









Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank setup there, I like the ruins. Are you gonna add plants? I have no doubt your next elong will work out. Ash is a great guy.


----------

